# Herman the pigeon and Ava



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi All, nice story of a pigeon and a dog www.people.com/pets/ scroll up about 6 stories


----------



## jonrf (Nov 30, 2017)

Such a great story indeed! Didn't see the story on the main page, but I found it here: https://people.com/pets/pigeon-chihuahua-friends-mia-foundation/amp/


----------



## Garye2 (Mar 30, 2019)

I have a feeling Herman is really Hermaine. Flat head, not so much irridescent feathers, affectionate. Looks like a female to me. I wonder if they petted it if it would lay eggs. They should scratch it around the neck. It "stimulates" females.


----------

